# Vape King Arriving Early May



## Gizmo (28/4/15)

Atlantis 2






Subtank Plus





OCC Temperature Control Coils





Turbo RDA




Hellboy RDA SS




Smaug Mod 150W ( affordable dual 18650 mod )







Rogue RDA with 3 AFC Rings






Silverplay RTA





5M Nickel 200 Wire Rolls






RESTOCKS:

Nitecore i2 Charger ( 250 Units )
More Japanese Cotton
Needle Bottles
Naut Mini Glass
Naut Hollow Sleeve
Kanthal Wire 26G and 24G

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/4/15)

Aspire Atlantis 2 OCC coils?


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

@Gizmo is the Silverplay coming in going to be an authentic?


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Aspire Atlantis 2 OCC coils?



Yes Atlantis 2 Coils will be in stock too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @Gizmo is the Silverplay coming in going to be an authentic?



Clone unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Yes Atlantis 2 Coils will be in stock too.



Will it be the .3 Ohm or .5 Ohm coils?

Or both?


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/15)

0.3 ohm @SamuraiTheVapor


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/5/15)

Any idea when you will be getting the 0.5?


----------

